# Did people accept the compensation money?



## Monday7 (15 Apr 2016)

Not sure if there has been any mention of this, I can't seem to see any. I still haven't accepted the compensation money as my house was repossessed and PTSB told me that I still had to pay off the negative equity and the money still owing in arrears etc. I don't know whether people accepted what PTSB offered in compensation or held off, waiting to see what happens with appeals or taking the bank to court.


----------



## Wardy7 (15 Apr 2016)

I speak for my own case only but that said, I know a lot of people did the same. We accepted the offer and received the money. Accepting still entitles us to take the matter further, which I am doing, with Padraic Kissane. High Court case being taken about the rate issue near the end of the year. Hopefully this will entitle us to more refunded funds!


----------



## Monday7 (15 Apr 2016)

Wardy7 said:


> I speak for my own case only but that said, I know a lot of people did the same. We accepted the offer and received the money. Accepting still entitles us to take the matter further, which I am doing, with Padraic Kissane. High Court case being taken about the rate issue near the end of the year. Hopefully this will entitle us to more refunded funds!


Thanks Wardy7. I am worried the compensation amount will be swallowed up by all the money the bank are saying I still owe. PTSB agreed that it is their fault that I lost my house from overcharging me but have not offered a write down so the compensation seems insulting to say the least.


----------



## Bronte (18 Apr 2016)

Monday7 said:


> Thanks Wardy7. I am worried the compensation amount will be swallowed up by all the money the bank are saying I still owe. PTSB agreed that it is their fault that I lost my house from overcharging me but have not offered a write down so the compensation seems insulting to say the least.



Have you not got an expert working for you on this?  If not you should contact Padraic Kissane immediately.  It outragous you lost your house because of their overcharging and I cannot understand why they are pursuing you for the balance if they caused this issue in the first place.


----------



## Monday7 (18 Apr 2016)

Bronte said:


> Have you not got an expert working for you on this?  If not you should contact Padraic Kissane immediately.  It outragous you lost your house because of their overcharging and I cannot understand why they are pursuing you for the balance if they caused this issue in the first place.


Hi Bronte, yes I have engaged Padraic Kissane since PTSB first contacted me last year but because he is getting busier and busier he doesn't have time to reply to individual cases that often. I went to the meeting in CityWest but the issue of the compensation in repossession cases was not discussed. I was hoping someone here might be in the same boat.


----------



## Bronte (18 Apr 2016)

Monday7 you should have asked at the meeting if there were other people similar to you.  Or ask Kissane's office if they can put you in contact with a similar case.  I realise he's very busy but I imagine the fact the PTSB is deliberatly keeping compensation low and also not willing to factor in a fee to him means his hands are tied in hiring enough staff to deal with all of this.  In addition a lot of these cases invariable means clients who have little or no money and also very depressed people.


----------



## Monday7 (18 Apr 2016)

Bronte said:


> Monday7 you should have asked at the meeting if there were other people similar to you.  Or ask Kissane's office if they can put you in contact with a similar case.  I realise he's very busy but I imagine the fact the PTSB is deliberatly keeping compensation low and also not willing to factor in a fee to him means his hands are tied in hiring enough staff to deal with all of this.  In addition a lot of these cases invariable means clients who have little or no money and also very depressed people.


I know - I'm one of those people! I have been told that I have to wait weeks for a response from his office. Would love some advice from anyone else who has had their house repossessed.


----------

